# What Are All The Fashionable Ob's Wearing This Fall?



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

These are high-quality decals that were easy to install -


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice -- Looks Good









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I haven't put ours on yet...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice addtion to the Outback!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree with you Scrib on the easy to install part! Great price and good quality too.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I should have mine this week and ready for the install.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Stickers look great guys! Looks like the 'Handles' are a little bigger than the first batch as well. Big improvement!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I haven't rec'd mine yet







I ordered them a long time ago. How long did it take for your order to arrive?









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine took less than 2 weeks.

Check how you paid Tami, if you used paypal, see if there is a deduction. My first try never went thru, I redid it 2 weeks later.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks John I did check PayPal b/c I never got a confirmation email & Steve suggested checking my PayPal acct & it was deducted .....









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thanks John I did check PayPal b/c I never got a confirmation email & Steve suggested checking my PayPal acct & it was deducted .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll email him.....

I ordered a set last week and got them Saturday....he said everything he had orders for were shipped.

Steve

(Maybe John put them on his generator without you knowing it














)


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

DKNY, Dr. Martens and Camo...........

I have not had a chance to get my decals on this week. Maybe Wednesday.........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya know that could be a possibility.







He put flames from a motorized truck that JL had on the hood of his tractor ..........& was SOOO proud of himself.........









Tami


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> DKNY, Dr. Martens and Camo...........
> 
> I have not had a chance to get my decals on this week. Maybe Wednesday.........
> 
> ...


If not bring them this weekend and we will get-r-done.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good guys I also like the bigger handle names they stand out better

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Ya know that could be a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, Tami!!
Sounds like you got TWO kids there..........one big and one little!!







It's fun, that way!!








Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll be putting my stickers on in the Spring.
Now you can spot me...er...nevermind. I'm at a seasonal next season!
(but if you are ever in the neighborhood...)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Stickers look great guys! Looks like the 'Handles' are a little bigger than the first batch as well. Big improvement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours are now collectors items.


----------

